# Sticky  Minimizing Smoke Inhalation for Pet Birds



## FaeryBee

*Aspenwing Animal Hospital, Loveland, Colorado Phone: 970-635-1850 has graciously permitted the Talk Budgie Forum to utilize the following information as a resource.

As you well know, our feathered friends are particularly susceptible to smoke.

There are a number of steps you can take to minimize the harmful effect of smoke inhalation on pet birds:

1) Gold Standard - Remove your bird completely from the environment and have them boarded in a facility that is not in the path of the smoke.
If boarding your bird is not an option, do the following:

2) Place bird in the least smoky room in the house. [Since smoke/heat rises generally a lower level room is best]

3) Keep all doors and windows closed.

4) Place an air filter/purifier in the room (the smaller the room, the more effective the purifier will be). We recommend HEPA filters.

5) Place a damp towel or sheet under the door to further reduce the amount of smoke allowed in the room.

6) Place a damp sheet over the cage.

7) Close the air registers within your bird's room or, if your home is at a comfortable temperature, turn off any circulating air (Heat or AC) within the house.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm very sorry to hear you are dealing with this problem. :hug:

Please take a look at this link:

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/89890-minimizing-smoke-inhalation-pet-birds.html

Best wishes!*


----------

